# My laptop won't connect to my WIFI?



## gspsilva (Jan 18, 2010)

My girlfriend had a laptop earlier this year and had her wifi all set up and worked fine but then her laptop broke so my mother gave me her laptop so bring up her house so I brought it up and when I tried to connect to the internet using wifi it says "limited or no connectivity" and when I click on the repair option it says something like the ip address cannot be resolved. I have no idea why it wont connect to the router, its a TP-LINK Wireless N router TL-WR841ND. My Wii connects to it for the internet so I dont know why my laptop wont, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gspsilva (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## invain (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello GSPSilva,

Can you first of all tell me what Operating System you are running on the laptop that doesn't work?

Regards,
inVain


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

has this laptop ever connected wirelesly ?

is it installed ok in device manager and does it have the latest drivers ?


----------



## gspsilva (Jan 18, 2010)

it has windows XP and yes it have connected wirelessly before, when my mom had it it connected to hers perfectly but up my girlfirends it wont it only says limited or no connectivity


----------



## xboxmoddr (Jan 19, 2010)

are u running it sounds like it it not obtaining its own ip try going into the control panel and then network connections right click on wireless connection then propites and make shore it got a tick in let windows config connection and than in the preferd network it ur gf router se if that helps if any also if its an older laptop it might only support wep


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

gspsilva said:


> it has windows XP and yes it have connected wirelessly before, when my mom had it it connected to hers perfectly but up my girlfirends it wont it only says limited or no connectivity


delete any old wifi connections then try again ......

if you then try to reconnect and get a limited connection please open a command prompt as administrator and type ipconfig /all then post a screenshot of the output


----------



## gspsilva (Jan 18, 2010)

ok update, i went to start>control panel>network connections>wireless network connection>properties>internet protocol (tcp/ip) then clicked on properties then instead of choosing my ip automatically i used the same ip, subnet mask, default gateway and dns number as the desktop computer and right away the connection status went from limited or no connection to connected but still one problem...if i try and open up a webpage it says internet explorer cannot display the web page


----------



## xboxmoddr (Jan 19, 2010)

it wont because ur using the same ip as ur tower just for fun try telling it to use say 192.168.1.6 and see if that connects if not try back to auto ip wat router r u using i find net gear to be the best r u running a ps3 or xbox wireless if so just check the ip on them b4 u put 1 in as u found out u can not use the same ip on 2 pcs


----------



## gspsilva (Jan 18, 2010)

i tried that ip but it didnt work but ill try going back to auto ip. i have a tp link router. I dont have a ps3 or x box only wii


----------

